# Breakfast for 25



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am in charge of providing breakfast for 25 in an upcoming camping trip.
I am looking for suggestions. 
Of course there will be bacon!
I will have access to the usual gear.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Coffee, oatmeal, cereal, scrambled eggs


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

That's a fairly tall order. Even frying up 5# of bacon will be a chore. Definately scrambled eggs. They can be done in large batches. You can bake lots of biscuits at a time and make use of the oven while frying. A little white gravy made with bacon drippings and your there.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

There's a reason pancake breakfasts are popular for a large crowd. 

You can make the batter mostly ahead, measuring out liquid and dry ingredients separately and then blending them together at the last minute. Stacked pancakes will keep warm for awhile and can be reheated somewhat with warm syrup.

Don't fry separate batches of bacon. Do very large quantities in hotel pans or on cookie sheets with ledges in the oven. You can do a lot of bacon with very little hassle using this method. You can also keep it hot until you're ready to serve it. You can do the same thing with sausage links but you'll need to roll them around a couple of times to make sure all sides are browned. Bacon is easier.

If you're going to do eggs, then yes, scramble them up -- but you'll need to keep them hot over a warmer, and I wouldn't do them too far ahead. Eggs are notorious for making people sick. Make sure they're cooked well and kept hot if you offer them. If you have some help available, you could also just have that person cook eggs to order (within reasonable limits, of course!). Twenty-five people isn't that many, and they won't all want eggs.

You can round out with a nice fresh fruit salad and/or just offer fresh fruit.

The most important thing: Lots and lots of fresh, hot coffee, tea, water and juice.

Good luck and have fun!

ETA: Just noticed you're doing all this over a campfire. Sorry -- it's early here! I'd still do pancakes, just on a griddle over the fire. Bacon can be fried ahead of time and then reheated on a griddle. I'd probably forego the eggs except to cook to order if you want to put that much effort into it. Tough to do eggs for 25 over a campfire all at once.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am not sure what kind of event this is, but here's an idea if there will be kids involved. Bring a metal coffee can or #10 can for each child. These cans should have only one end open and the lid still on the other end.

Using a can opener punch, punch holes around the bottom and top ends of the can like in the photo below. 

Place charcoals or campfire coals under the cans. Unlike the photo below, you can fry right on the lid of the coffee can - no need for a fry pan. Suggestions would be Brown n' Serve sausage and pancakes. This is a family activity that the kids get a kick out of.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool idea Cabin Fever, no kids ,just a bunch of adults acting like them! ; )


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

In that case, I would make several loaves of cornbread (up north we call it Johnnycake) in you dutch ovens. In you fry pans, fry up some "pre-cooked" sausage like Brown n' Serve or kielbasa. Serve the cornbread with lots of butter and maple syrup to pour over the top.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, that sounds good. I've never had cornbread like that.
Thanks


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

If you will have electricity, those "family size" electric griddles with a lot of cooking surface can help make a lot of pancakes. Or make a casserole type breakfast that you could put in a crock pot or two the night before. Biscuits and gravy is good for a crowd because you can make the biscuits ahead of time or even buy a flat of them already baked at the Sams or Costco. Brown the sausage off ahead of time, too, then just make the roux, add the sausage in and finish the gravy. Biscuits, sausage gravy and scrambled eggs would be very filling. Maybe some fresh fruit, recruit somebody to cut up a watermelon or some cantaloupe while you cook. 

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Nater99 (Feb 2, 2016)

Not knowing your setup, it can be hard to say what would work best, but in general I've found that eggs, sausage, potatoes, oatmeal, cream chip beef/sausage gravy are all easy to do in large batches. Having a tripod or some other way to put a grill grate over the fire can really expand cooking space.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Banana bread is Always a crowd pleaser


----------



## April Angnos (May 13, 2017)

I would suggest breakfast burritos; bacon and scrambled eggs wrapped in a tortilla. Add some peppers and onions to your scramble. Frozen hash browns will cook up nicely and could added to the burritos. Don't forget hot sauce and ketchup.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Nater99 said:


> Not knowing your setup, it can be hard to say what would work best, but in general I've found that eggs, sausage, potatoes, oatmeal, cream chip beef/sausage gravy are all easy to do in large batches. Having a tripod or some other way to put a grill grate over the fire can really expand cooking space.


I was going to suggest sausage gravy and biscuits too! The only thing I can think of to make it easier is to make the sausage gravy at home, you could even freeze it if you made it too far in advance, then just thaw and throw in a crock pot, and either bake the biscuits in advance or bake them at the campsite. My dad prefers his sausage gravy on pancakes.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)




----------

